# Comment formater intégralement mon macbook ?



## dwydyer (1 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je viens de revendre mon macbook 13, 3 blanc . 
Dans l'ordi se trouve mes infos que je veux supprimer, et Ilfe 09 et Iworks09 dont j'ai les disques et que je veux récupérer pour installer dans mon nouveau macbook.
Après plusieurs tentatives infructueuses, j'en arrive à me demander si c'est possible !


----------



## laf (1 Novembre 2009)

Pas compliquer et déjà expliquer 1000 fois : 
- démarrer sur ton DVD d'install (Tiger, Léopard....?)
- après le choix de la langues, aller dans "utilitaires" -> "utilitaire disques" onglet "formater". Tu formates (si tu veux être sûr que personne ne puisse récupérer tes données, il faut faire plusieurs passes, mais c'est trèèèèèèèès long).
- une fois que c'est fait, tu quittes "utilitaire disque" et tu reviens à l'installation proprement dite.

iLife et iWork n'ont rien à voir avec ça. Tu gardes tes DVD, et bast.

La prochaine fois, tu tapes "recherche" STP.


----------



## dwydyer (1 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ton aide Laf, je suis néophyte et promis j'irai chercher d'abord dans "rechercher" Merci encore.
Au fait qu'est ce plusieurs passes ?


----------



## laf (2 Novembre 2009)

"utilitaire disque" te propose (de mémoire) un effacement en une fois, ou 7 fois, ou 30, je crois. Si tu fais un effacement simple, on peut récupérer tes données avec un bon logiciel. Si tu fais 7 passages, c'est déjà beaucoup plus difficile, voire impossible, si t'en fais 30....

Mais ça prend des heures.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2009)

ilife09 et iworks09 
1-faisaient ils partie du pack à l'achat
 ou 
2-tu t'es offert ca ulterieurement?

car s c'est 1 , revendre le mac sans c'est une vente incomplete


----------



## dwydyer (2 Novembre 2009)

laf a dit:


> "utilitaire disque" te propose (de mémoire) un effacement en une fois, ou 7 fois, ou 30, je crois. Si tu fais un effacement simple, on peut récupérer tes données avec un bon logiciel. Si tu fais 7 passages, c'est déjà beaucoup plus difficile, voire impossible, si t'en fais 30....
> 
> Mais ça prend des heures.



oui Laf, j'ai trouvé comment faire les passes, encore merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h51 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> ilife09 et iworks09
> 1-faisaient ils partie du pack à l'achat
> ou
> 2-tu t'es offert ca ulterieurement?
> ...



Bonjour Pascalformac,

I works09 et I life09 sont des logiciels que j'ai acquis par la suite tout comme Léopard et snow Léopard d'ailleurs.
A l'origine, le mac était configuré avec Tiger et i llife 8.

Le macbook fonctionne actuellement sous  Snow Léopard.
Lors de la revente du Mac, dois je y ajouter Léopard  ou Snow Léopard suffit ? 
Que puis je faire avec Tiger et i life 08 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h01 ----------




laf a dit:


> Pas compliquer et déjà expliquer 1000 fois :
> - démarrer sur ton DVD d'install (Tiger, Léopard....?)
> - après le choix de la langues, aller dans "utilitaires" -> "utilitaire disques" onglet "formater". Tu formates (si tu veux être sûr que personne ne puisse récupérer tes données, il faut faire plusieurs passes, mais c'est trèèèèèèèès long).
> - une fois que c'est fait, tu quittes "utilitaire disque" et tu reviens à l'installation proprement dite.
> ...



Mais dis moi Laf, comment se fait il qu'après le formatage, lorsque je regarde le contenu du DD "il ne reste" que 393 gigas disponibles sur 500 ?
Dans l'ordi pourtant ne subsiste logiquement que Léopard puisque formaté. Ca me semble quand même prendre beaucoup d'espace sur le DD. J'ai commis une bêtise ? Qu'en est il ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2009)

c'est à toi de voir ce qui te semble commercialement le plus vendeur
ou ce que tu veux garder
( les OS à mon avis tu peux donner, car ils ne te serviront pas sur nouvelle machine, le reste c'est à voir)


quoiqu'il en soit

*obligatoire*

*tous les cd-dvd  qui étaient à l'origine
(les gris, OS d'origine , l'Apple hardware test etc)

*si OS ou logiciels ajoutés
supports originaux  de tout ce que tu proposes en plus 
( OS ou  logiciels, avec # licence si besoin)


----------



## laf (2 Novembre 2009)

dwydyer a dit:


> Mais dis moi Laf, comment se fait il qu'après le formatage, lorsque je regarde le contenu du DD "il ne reste" que 393 gigas disponibles sur 500 ?
> Dans l'ordi pourtant ne subsiste logiquement que Léopard puisque formaté. Ca me semble quand même prendre beaucoup d'espace sur le DD. J'ai commis une bêtise ? Qu'en est il ?[/B]



Oui, c'est étonnant. Sur 500 Go "commerciaux", il doit t'en rester 480 réels. Je pense qu'une installation standard de Léopard ne dépasse pas les 10 Go. Ca fait quand même presque 80 Go de perdu. 

T'aurais pas fait une partition par hasard?


----------



## arturus (2 Novembre 2009)

hum.....petite question HS mais je compte changer mon DD (7200 t.pm) je dois le formater le formater via l'utilitaire ou c'est pas la peine ?


----------



## laf (2 Novembre 2009)

Même chose, question posée 100 fois.
Si c'est un DD neuf, il faut bien sûr le formater avec "utilitaire de disques".


----------



## dwydyer (2 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est à toi de voir ce qui te semble commercialement le plus vendeur
> ou ce que tu veux garder
> ( les OS à mon avis tu peux donner, car ils ne te serviront pas sur nouvelle machine, le reste c'est à voir)
> 
> ...



Donc si je comprend bien je dois aussi donner les DVD gris "tiger" qui étaient fournis avec le mac à l'origine ainsi que léopard et snow léopard ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h07 ----------




laf a dit:


> Oui, c'est étonnant. Sur 500 Go "commerciaux", il doit t'en rester 480 réels. Je pense qu'une installation standard de Léopard ne dépasse pas les 10 Go. Ca fait quand même presque 80 Go de perdu.
> 
> T'aurais pas fait une partition par hasard?



En fait je n'en sais rien, je suis néophyte et je ne comprend pas très bien ce qui arrive. 
Les 80 gigas sont ils récupérables ?


----------



## pickwick (2 Novembre 2009)

dwydyer a dit:


> Donc si je comprend bien je dois aussi donner les DVD gris "tiger" qui étaient fournis avec le mac à l'origine ainsi que léopard et snow léopard ?




Tu dois vendre le mac avec les DVD d'origine mais personne ne te force à vendre avec Léopard et Snow Léopard. Là tu as le choix de les revendre séparément ou non...


----------



## dwydyer (2 Novembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Tu dois vendre le mac avec les DVD d'origine mais personne ne te force à vendre avec Léopard et Snow Léopard. Là tu as le choix de les revendre séparément ou non...



D'accord pour faire suivre les DVD d'origine Tiger avec le macbook, mais si je vend l'ordi avec Snow léopard, il me semble que les DVD Léopard et la mise à jour de Snow Léopard doivent dans ce cas faire partie de la transaction , non ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2009)

je répète ce que j'i dit
_ *si OS ou logiciels ajoutés
supports originaux  de tout ce que tu proposes en plus 
( OS ou  logiciels, avec # licence si besoin)

_c'est tellement logique que je suis étonné d'avoir à expliquer
1- tu cedes l'OS 
tu n'en es donc plus proprio

2- le nouveau détenteur de l'OS a besoin du support
 en cas de reinstall par exemple

CQFD


----------



## dwydyer (3 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> je répète ce que j'i dit
> _ *si OS ou logiciels ajoutés
> supports originaux  de tout ce que tu proposes en plus
> ( OS ou  logiciels, avec # licence si besoin)
> ...



Ok, te fâche pas, pour ne pas  léser l'acheteur, je préfère le demander pour m'en assurer quitte à en prendre un peu sur ma pomme. Merci pour l'info


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2009)

je me fache pas , je suis étonné , c'est tout


imagine l'inverse
tu envisages l'achat d'un mac avec un OS installé et le vendeur ne te fournit pas le DVD de l'OS
ben si t'es sensé tu te méfies direct


----------



## arturus (3 Novembre 2009)

laf a dit:


> Même chose, question posée 100 fois.
> Si c'est un DD neuf, il faut bien sûr le formater avec "utilitaire de disques".



ok merci.

Je ne savais pas si je devais le formater ou si cela se faisait durant l'instal.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> je me fache pas , je suis étonné , c'est tout
> 
> 
> imagine l'inverse
> ...



Pour être encore plus précis, si tu as vendu la machine en indiquant Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard, tu dois mettre dans le paquet :
&#8212; Les 2 DVD gris originaux
&#8212; Le DVD de Leopard
&#8212; Le DVD de Snow Leopard (la licence de celui-ci est conditionnée à la possession du précédent)


----------



## dwydyer (3 Novembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour être encore plus précis, si tu as vendu la machine en indiquant Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard, tu dois mettre dans le paquet :
>  Les 2 DVD gris originaux
>  Le DVD de Leopard
>  Le DVD de Snow Leopard (la licence de celui-ci est conditionnée à la possession du précédent)



ok, j'ai compris pour les logiciels. Merci bien

J'ai également un soucis avec le disque dur, j'ai formaté le disque dur et sur 500 gigas, il ne subsiste que 393 gigas disponibles. Laf m'a dit que j'avais peut être fait une partition. Je ne sais pas si j'ai partitionné le disque. Est il possible par une manip de récupérer ces 80 gigas perdus ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2009)

tu peux voir les partitions via utilitaire disque


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2009)

A l'aide du DVD d'installation du dernier OS que tu as installé sur la machine, tu utilises l'utilitaire de disque qui se trouve dans la Barre de menu>Utilitaires (après la fenêtre de choix de langue).

Là, tu partionnes me DD du MacBook en une partition, schéma de partition GUID. Après t'as plus qu'à installer l'OS. Et c'est clean pour ton client.

Perso, j'installerais Tiger, comme à l'origine, et je lui glisserais les instructions pour installer Snow Leopard en simple mise à jour. Parce que si tu lui mets Snow, il devra encore se taper l'installation de iLife'08, et si c'est un newb ça risque de lui sembler compliqué.


----------



## dwydyer (3 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu peux voir les partitions via utilitaire disque



je vais y voir, merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h13 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> A l'aide du DVD d'installation du dernier OS que tu as installé sur la machine, tu utilises l'utilitaire de disque qui se trouve dans la Barre de menu>Utilitaires (après la fenêtre de choix de langue).
> 
> Là, tu partionnes me DD du MacBook en une partition, schéma de partition GUID. Après t'as plus qu'à installer l'OS. Et c'est clean pour ton client.
> 
> Perso, j'installerais Tiger, comme à l'origine, et je lui glisserais les instructions pour installer Snow Leopard en simple mise à jour. Parce que si tu lui mets Snow, il devra encore se taper l'installation de iLife'08, et si c'est un newb ça risque de lui sembler compliqué.



Bobjour Moonwalker,  je vais suivre tes conseils,  je mets le Dvd tiger en route à l'instant. cependant je ne vois pas  la partition GUID dans utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2009)

Dans l'onglet "Partitionner", il y a un bouton "Options"  je sais, c'est mal fichu... et c'est toujours comme ça sur SL.


----------



## dwydyer (3 Novembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Dans l'onglet "Partitionner", il y a un bouton "Options"  je sais, c'est mal fichu... et c'est toujours comme ça sur SL.



ok ok, j'ai trouvé c'est cool. Merci


----------



## HerveVV (12 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je remonte ce post, car je suis pratiquement dans la même situation et je ne voudrais pas me planter lors de la reinstallation. Je vends mon macbook qui a deux ans qui était sous Léopard. J'ai ensuite acheté la mise à jour de SL. Si je comprends bien, je formate à l'aide de mes dvd d'origine. Mais est il possible d'installer ensuite SL (et Iworks afin que la personne qui me l'achète n'ai rien a faire) sans créer un compte d'utilisateur.
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2009)

SI tu connais  déjà l'acheteur tu  crées u compte avec le nom qu'il souhaite et un mot de passe temporaire ( qu'il changera)
et voilà

sinon tu lui donnes les supports et il installe


----------



## dwydyer (12 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour Hervevv
les conseils de moonwalker sont judicieux.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (13 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> SI tu connais  déjà l'acheteur tu  crées u compte avec le nom qu'il souhaite et un mot de passe temporaire ( qu'il changera)
> et voilà
> 
> sinon tu lui donnes les supports et il installe


il y a pas moyen d'installer l'OS, et simplement éteindre le Mac quand la fenêtre pour la personnalisation et le mot de passe apparait ?
l'acheteur n'aura plus qu'à terminer  (comme ça se passe quand on allume un Mac neuf...)


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2009)

nan y a pas
sinon tu peux pas installer iworks
( et oui faut bien lire)

et sinon en install standard c'est traité  mille fois en archive


----------



## HerveVV (13 Décembre 2009)

Ok je vais faire comme ça. C'est vrai que c'est la méthode la plus évidente et la plus simple afin que la personne qui me rachète mon macbook (que je connais), le récupère avec tout d'installé afin de l'utiliser "prêt à l'emploi".
Encore merci de votre aide 
Et ensuite, je cours m'acheter l'imac 27', mais ça c'est une autre histoire


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2009)

n'y va pas avec ton pote acheteur , car sinon il risque d'annuler l'achat et de prendre un 27


----------



## HerveVV (13 Décembre 2009)

mdr, ça ne risque pas. En fait c'est une étudiante qui a un petit budget et qui veut un portable. Ce qui m'embete un peu c'est que je vais être sans ordi pendant au moins 2 semaines vu le temps d'attente pour un Imac... Heureusement qu'il me reste mon iphone 
Je reviens au formatage, à votre avis, 7 passages devraient suffire ? Je ne veux pas être parano non plus


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2009)

A mon avis t'as même  pas besoin de faire 7 passages

faut vraiment avoir envie pour faire des recups


----------



## HerveVV (13 Décembre 2009)

merci de ton aide pascalformac


----------

